# My first  "Heart Attack on a plate" I mean Fatties. (w/heavy Q-view)



## richoso1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Really nice job on the FATTIES, I like your choice of flavors. It's all good my friend.


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 17, 2010)

Your first fatties? Wow your a pro already, very good looking and you cooked them perfect amount of time it looks like.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 17, 2010)

Gotta love da fatty. Great job.


----------



## marty catka (Jul 17, 2010)

Great looking fatties!  Try a blow torch on the bacon to give it a quick crisp.  Chef's use it on Creme Brulee!  It works for me.


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 17, 2010)

wow those do look good, I like the thin sliced beef on the inside, great idea!

I like my bacon the way it comes off the smoker so I never gave it any thought, but blow torch sounds reasonable!


----------



## shooter1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Dude excellent fatties, nicely done and good choice of fillings. From the pics it looks like the bacon was cooked perfectly. Was it a little chewey?


----------



## wsinbad1 (Jul 17, 2010)

I personally liked the way the bacon was cooked.  It was a little crispy on the outside and no so much on the inside.  My wife, however, doesn't eat bacon unless it is crispy.  Hmmmm?  Maybe that means I get to keep them to myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The blow torch method seems like my kind of cooking though.  I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have yet to try making some of these....and after seeing yours, I really need to try it out.....but, I read somewhere on here that some people put 'em in the oven broiler to crisp up the bacon after taking them off the smoker.

Blow torch sounds a lot easier and quicker though.


----------



## roller (Jul 17, 2010)

Man that looks good !


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2010)

Those look great, you can crank up the heat towards the end, I dont know what kind of smoker you have. You can also just crisp them up in the oven if need be.


----------



## wsinbad1 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have an offset smoker.  I actually did, inadvertently, crank up the heat toward the end. raised it about 100 degrees from 225-250 up to 350 for about 30 minutes.  I wonder if that is why some of the outside was a bit crispier.

Of the two I did I think I liked the sirloin-spinach-feta one the best.  The sirloin gives it a really good flavor combined with the bacon and sausage plus you can't go wrong with feta.


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2010)

wsinbad1 said:


> I have an offset smoker.  I actually did, inadvertently, crank up the heat toward the end. raised it about 100 degrees from 225-250 up to 350 for about 30 minutes.  I wonder if that is why some of the outside was a bit crispier.
> 
> Of the two I did I think I liked the sirloin-spinach-feta one the best.  The sirloin gives it a really good flavor combined with the bacon and sausage plus you can't go wrong with feta.


You did right by cranking up the temp towards the end, nice job. I agree , the sirloin fatty sounds great, if fact I have some room on my smoker tomorrow for one.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 17, 2010)

It sure does look like you have been making the fatties for a long time they look so good. Now yes it's not really good for you but it taste soooooooooo good it's worth it I guess. now my heart doctor hasn't had one I don't think they have theses things in India. But my family doc loves them himself and the wife's baby doctor thinks I need to smoke some tofu or something healthier. But your fatties are sweet looking and I bet they taste really good too.


----------

